# RequestDispatcher: include-Aufruf einer jsp scheitert nach mehreren forward-Aufrufen



## nuxli (1. Apr 2015)

Guten Tag,

zunächst einmal möchte ich mich als Neuling für die Gelegenheit, hier im Forum meine Fragen äußern zu können, bedanken. 

Derzeit entwickle ich eine kleine Web-Anwendung, welche HttpRequests mehrstufig in einem Filter, zwei HttpServlets und einer jsp verarbeitet. Der Filter nimmt hierbei alle ankommenden Requests entgegen ( /* - als urlPattern) und leitet diese per forward  an ein weiteres Servlet weiter. Dieses Servlet bindet wiederum ein weiteres Servlet, dessen Aufgabe in der Verwaltung des Datenmodells liegt, per include ein. Die eigentliche Darstellung soll mit Hilfe einer jsp erfolgen. Letztere wird durch das finale Servlet ebenfalls per include eingebunden. 

Leider scheitert genau dieser include-Aufruf. Der Glassfish liefert hier folgenden Output:



> Severe:   PWC6117: File "null" not found



Folgendes habe ich bisher überprüft:

           - Pfad der JSP (/view.jsp) > korrekt
           - include eines dritten Servlets anstatt einer JSP > funktioniert
           - Deployment auf einer Tomcat-Instanz > gleiche Fehlermeldung

Nachdem hier nach dem Commit durch das zweite Servlet nur noch include-Aufrufe stattfinden, kann ich mir dieses Problem nicht erklären, zumal keine entsprechende Exception geworfen wird. Sollte jemand hierin eine falsche Verwendung der Servlet-API sehen, oder schon mal mit einem ähnlichen Problem konfrontiert gewesen sein, würde ich mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen. 

Vielen Danke im Voraus
nuxli


----------



## jann (29. Apr 2015)

Hallo,

vermutlich fehlt der Context-Pfad vor /view.jsp. Es sollte mit /<Context-Pfad>/view.jsp funktionieren.

Allerdings ist es besser die JSP in der web.xml mittels servlet-mapping einzubinden. Das sieht in der web.xml dann so aus:



> <servlet>
> 
> <servlet-name>myView</servlet-name>
> 
> ...



Das Servlet muss dann "/meineAusgabe" als String zurück geben.

Viel Erfolg, Jann


----------

